# Zebra for sale?



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

So I am just looking on my local craigslist.. and bam:lol: There it was... a little zebra for sale!! How tempting!

Male Baby Zebra Foal


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Super cute! Is it legal to own? I'd never thought about it...


----------



## MGTS (May 13, 2013)

Their website is extremely interesting! I would like to just go visit for a day (or week!)


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

mgts said:


> their website is extremely interesting! I would like to just go visit for a day (or week!)


lets do it :]


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

Zebras are in fact perfectly legal to own.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I wonder why they pull it for bottle feeding? Interesting.............


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I think because they are an exotic hunting lodge also they pull the babies.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

texasgal said:


> I wonder why they pull it for bottle feeding? Interesting.............


I would guess to try to get it to bond with humans instead of its mother to try to keep the wild behavior in check. First step toward domestication is to be raised by humans and bond with humans.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Man, if they are like horses, I'm not sure I'd want a spoiled little bottlefed ZEBRA! lol.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

One species of zebra is illegal to own. The Grevy's Zebra is on the endangered species list. They are the ones with the big round ears. This is not a Grevy's Zebra.

The Grant's Zebras are the most plentiful in Africa. This looks like a Grants. There are no laws concerning raising them.

They are separated from their dam so they will be gentle and easy to train and handle. Many exotics are bottle raised for that reason.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

So cute... very tempting! Racing stripes (;


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

He's adorable!!! 
The weird things though, is that the ad states that the baby zebra can transported in a large dog crate... I some how don't think that's standard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

Their farm is only about 2 hours away from my house..I might have to pay a visit.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

From what I hear, most zebras do not make great "pets"

They are similar to a mule/donkey training style, very stubborn and can be real Jack-A$$es. (No pun intended. ;-))

I have a friend that has a Zebra stud and a yearling filly now. (Not related) and she is crossing the stud to Mini-Donkeys, Donkeys, Ponies and Horses. Ze-Donks are so freaking cute. The filly she had earlier this year had SUCH dun factor, you wouldn't believe it. She is beautiful.









Full photo credit to: Rarity Acres. ^^^ She's for sale. Wouldn't that be something to play with all day long?


----------



## JethroOTTB (Jun 2, 2013)

Welcome to our website

Take a look at this website. It gives some pretty good information about Zebras as pets. I was looking into one a while ago is why. Basically, they train and react like a donkey. They have virtually no withers, and are generally under 13hh.


----------

